# Pittsburgh Craigslist pup



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How sad. I hope she ends up in the right hands.


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

Anybody wanna bring her to MI? Have to talk it over with my Hubby, but she sounds great.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Look how sad she looks. Why does it say she DOESN'T need to be walked?

Too many animals and now a baby on the way. Well, should have thought about that before you got the animals. Urrrgh, I hate that excuse.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Want to use the poll transport for some ideas of a map?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Where are you in Michigan? If I'm on the way I'm up for it.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Look how sad she looks. Why does it say she DOESN'T need to be walked?
> 
> Too many animals and now a baby on the way. Well, should have thought about that before you got the animals. Urrrgh, I hate that excuse.


Ugh I rolled my eyes when I read that too! 

Poor girl. I hope GRF can help get her to *Cheryl and Buddy!*!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

doesn't need to be walked.........wouldn't it be fun to show/teach this lovely girl all the good things in life?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I emailed Carol at Almost Heaven in WV.

Are there any eastern OH rescues that might be interested?


Scott J.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Cheryl and buddy said:


> Anybody wanna bring her to MI? Have to talk it over with my Hubby, but she sounds great.


We're just outside of Pittsburgh--Moon Twp is about an hour away. If you want to talk to the lady--we can help out getting her to you.

IM us if you need to!

Scott J.


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

I am still trying to convince my hubby. He thinks it would upset Buddy too much ( he is 13 and VERY jealous and won't let me out of his sight when I am home.)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Has Buddy ever had a sibling? I wonder if it is just something that will take a little time? I'm sure you could make it work out by devoting lots of time to Buddy and the rescue separately so he doesn't feel like he's losing you.

:crossfing paws crossed that everything works out and that your hubby will give it a shot!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Cheryl and buddy said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> I am still trying to convince my hubby. He thinks it would upset Buddy too much ( he is 13 and VERY jealous and won't let me out of his sight when I am home.)


my hubby felt the same way when Obi was 9 & I was offered a pup at breeder's cost when the intended buyer was in car accident. Said it would break Obi's heart.

so, I got Bridger at 6 months when Obi was 11 - Bridger was older & didn't harrass Obi like a pup would have and he had our lab. Obi was older & non demanding. Each having great personalities made it work.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not far from Moon... just let me know. Fridays I don't have class!!


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

still thinking. Sorry. It's a very big decision.

Thanks again!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Not a problem, Cheryl--that's a big decision. It'd be great if you could--at least we could be assured that Abby went to a good home.

I'm going to contact the owner this evening and let her know that Almost Heaven GR rescue is also an option for them.

Scott J


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Guys,

My heart wants so much to save this pretty girl, but it really is not the time for it. Buddy's vet bills are enormous and he really deserves all my attention as he ages. I will definitely being going the rescue route when it is time. If possible, keep me informed about Abby if possible.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Just checked the ad. It's been "deleted by author". Hope that's a good sign.*


----------

